# Pyle subwoofers- A love/hate relationship



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

So I got it all up and running today. I'm not an audiophile expert, but here's my 2¢. 


















Now it should be stated that I don't have the same Pyle 15" subs many others around here are running. Mine are the PLBW 154
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=267-087

At first I was a bit disappointed. Everything below 60 hertz was clean and effortless but not as loud as I had hoped. Above 60 hz there seemed to be a lot of resonances and extra vibrations. I wasn't happy about it, the speaker didnt blend in with the music very well at all. They really rocked in the 25-40 hz range though. 

These Pyles seem to break in quick though. It doesn't take much bass to make a rear view mirror useless but by the end of the day that little 400 watt amp and these subs were spinning my mirror around sideways and turning it all the way up towards the roof. The upper range seemed to smooth out and get louder as well. I'm very pleased with how they sound right now. Some say that a break in period is ******** but I testify that while running errands in my car for the last 5 hours I have noticed a significant change in performance. Maybe it's the heat? 
These speakers are now putting out the seamless, bottomless, and effortless bass I would expect of an IB setup. Lower, louder, and cleaner than any other system I've owned before (I should note that ive only owned one other system with 15s before and they were sealed). I couldn't imagine how good the AE IB 15s must sound. The lower the sound the cleaner these play. I can't wait to get my 8" midbasses installed to accompany these. 

All with only 200 watts each and for around $200 bucks, it's a WIN! 

I hope they'll continue to loosen up and sound better over the next couple days.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

good to hear it! so far i am really liking my Pyle subs as well. I have the Blue label version PL1590BL. I have 250 watts to each and have come no where near pushing them to the edge. 1/2 volume is plenty for me, lol.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I forgot to mention that. 

At normal listening levels the speakers don't even seem to be moving. At max level with the 400 watts I have I'd guess they are well within Xmax. I could probably get another 1/2-1" out of them with a bigger amp. But I don't really need it. I just want more cone control and some head room to boot.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Impressive to hear that. I'm not sure how much difference is between the Pyle lines, but most seem to have similar IB capable specs. I've modeled several, but without actual driver specs drawn from something like the WT3 it is all speculation. Used the specs PE had so I was assuming they measured them?? Anyways, I always have been a fan of the hidden gem underdog items. By the way, looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Those look nice. Good job on the install!! And yes subs do break in. I've never had a set in 25yrs that didn't sound different after a few hours of play time.


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

just bought 2 for cheap .. gonna attempt a IB asap


----------

